# Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

I ran into a problem with my manifold on my motor 9A with a crossflow head will not clearance the ITB's


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (eurotrashrabbit)*

I am running my ITB's on my ABA crossflow - you need pics of what exactly ?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (WolfGTI)*

Of the alt mounting because my Alt will hit the ITB's


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (eurotrashrabbit)*

I thought you had the right setup... missed that one. you need this:


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (RaceJetta)*

Looks like a ABF setup looks exspensive. How much did everything cost


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

_Wizard-of-OD_ can get these.
IIRC it's an ABF dizzy, I have no idea what the mount pn is. but that's the shiz you need. No muss, no fuss. Worked FANTASIC on my racecar this year. Not a single issue with the setup. Clears the carbs perfectly.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (eurotrashrabbit)*

Here is my setup... it sits a lot lower and closer to the block, may be your only option?









As a side benefit, no more tensioner and it is a lot cleaner + lighter.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (PowerDubs)*

haha...funny I hit post and was like whoa..look at that!! 
I'll take pics of my actual setup with the custom pullies soon.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_Looks like a ABF setup looks exspensive. How much did everything cost









Hmmm... you don't want to know








I think the dizzy is at least 400$ CDN, the mount - sourced from california somewhere. I suppose I can dig up the bosch pn somewhere from one of my bills.
Looking it all up on ETKA...
I think the bracket mount pn is 029 803 143 AD, could have cost me 140 CAD. The alternator, Bosch AL0185X, reman is probably around 300+USD. There is also a spring and a little plastic doohickie (028 903 329) there too that you need.
Good luck.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (PowerDubs)*

Thanks for the info I guess I will figure out something. I thought the manifold kicked up at enough of an angle to accomadate the ITB's


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_haha...funny I hit post and was like whoa..look at that!! 
I'll take pics of my actual setup with the custom pullies soon.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Funny how many of you guys are linking to the photos of my engine


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (RaceJetta)*

Unfortunatly Wizard OF Od is out of setups


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (eurotrashrabbit)*

Good luck then... You can get the dizzy pretty much anywhere from any Bosch parts distributor... then you just need to find a source where you can find that alternator bracket and the spring. Then you're golden. You've got the P/Ns, time to make some calls to the dealer, etc...


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

better pic of the spring / hat


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_Of the alt mounting because my Alt will hit the ITB's










We cut Mendras' mounting bracket down, took about 1" off the front of it removing the lower mounting point completely. A horizontal band saw is your friend.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (need_a_VR6)*

I was thinking of that but it would be nice to use a factory setup and I need the bracket and stuff for another car


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Any chance you could use the old diesel bracket to mount the alt. on the back side of the motor? Thats what some people do to fit a 16v in a BX chassis. 
Dunno if it would work with the serpentine setup though. Just a thought.


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Talk to Peter Tong. He made a way for me to mount my A3 alt down that low using the regular ABA alt and the abf alt mount with a little hole cut in it. It mounted as low as that expensive stuff above.


_Modified by deathhare at 6:23 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (deathhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare* »_Talk to Peter Tong. He made a way for me to mount my A3 alt down that low using the regular ABA alt and the regular ABA alt mount. It mounted as low as that expensive stuff above.








How?


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

EDIT as i remembered it was a little different. Its using the regular rabbit non-ac mount, i think the ABF mount but it didnt have the spring thing so maybe not? and a small machined piece. But yeah..using the ABA alt. so you dont have to get that non-ac alt. Pretty hard to explain. It was utlizing the supercharger's belt tensioner so it may not work out for you guys. I cant picture it all but its possible it will work here. Peter can explain or show a pic..as i sold that car and cant give ya a pic. But yea...worked killer for me.

sorry i cant help more


_Modified by deathhare at 6:31 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (deathhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare* »_EDIT as i remembered it was a little different. Its using the regular rabbit non-ac mount, i think the ABF mount but it didnt have the spring thing so maybe not? and a small machined piece. But yeah..using the ABA alt. so you dont have to get that non-ac alt. Pretty hard to explain. It was utlizing the supercharger's belt tensioner so it may not work out for you guys. I cant picture it all but its possible it will work here. Peter can explain or show a pic..as i sold that car and cant give ya a pic. But yea...worked killer for me.

yes using the ABF alternator mount but this only works if you have another pulley in the system.
ABF Mount + ABA Alternator cant work without the use of an relocated tensioner.ABF alternator is self adjustable.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (eurotrashrabbit)*

In my car the ITB was resting right on the alternator, with pressure pushing it upward from the alternator. So to relieve this we shaved the alternator bracket like Paul states above, here's a pic incase it helps you.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_So to relieve this we shaved the alternator bracket like Paul states above, here's a pic incase it helps you.

So your alternator is secured to the ABA bracket Via 1 single Bolt?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_So your alternator is secured to the ABA bracket Via 1 single Bolt?









Actually it is, and has been for about 15,000 miles DAILY DRIVEN, with zero problems.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Actually it is, and has been for about 15,000 miles DAILY DRIVEN, with zero problems. 

Thats alot of *stress* on 1 Single bolt.What works for you may not work for someone else.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Request pics of Serpentine setup with ITB's (Wizard-of-OD)*

I am just showing what I did - it's up to whoever wants to adopt it. Not trying to force it on anyone.


_Modified by WolfGTI at 10:02 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (deathhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare* »_EDIT as i remembered it was a little different. Its using the regular rabbit non-ac mount, i think the ABF mount but it didnt have the spring thing so maybe not? and a small machined piece. But yeah..using the ABA alt. so you dont have to get that non-ac alt. Pretty hard to explain. It was utlizing the supercharger's belt tensioner so it may not work out for you guys. I cant picture it all but its possible it will work here. Peter can explain or show a pic..as i sold that car and cant give ya a pic. But yea...worked killer for me.
sorry i cant help more


I supply these A3 non AC brackets in my A1 twin screw kits as Deathhare mentioned... the smaller machined part was something I would machine up custom for each kit... a rather complicated little piece that my CNC shop folks wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole... rather time intensive to make...
Since the ABF alternators are rather pricey... I have some ideas on how to make the more prolific (ie less expensive) US A3 alternators work...
If enough if you folks would be interested just let me know and I'll put myself to work on it.
I just did a custom job for a customer of mine using a 120amp alternator with my RotorCharged 8v kit, so it shouldn't be too difficult...
And just so I stir up a hornets nest







Why in the world are you folks running ITBs when you could be running a charger above that alternator!















regards,
peter tong
PS: if enough of you ITB folks need billet CNC 16v serpentine crank pulleys let me know and I can make a run of them...



_Modified by Peter Tong at 11:55 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

I appreciate everyones input I think the ABF set up will work the best for my situation.







Actually I was looking at the A3 4 cyl non AC setup and looks like it will work and everything is available in the US and looks very similar to the ABF setup










_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 7:26 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

What about running v-grove and using the 16v ac bracket with the alt on the bottom? I did that in my GLi. I used a 90a till it died then went 65 for size and weight. Had to cut the top of the mount off (where the alt used to sit) but it worked great.
Any thoughts against it? Or why it wouldn't work for you guys? 
1 of the motors I'm building is getting ITB's so all this info is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (Lowjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowjack* »_What about running v-grove : 

Cause V belt set ups suck and serpentine belt set ups dont


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (deathhare)*

I wonder if the 16v alt/ac bracket will hold the serp alt...


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (deathhare)*

V belts require adj and serp does not


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_V belts require adj and serp does not









No adjustment? What's that tensioner doing on there in photo 1? Once the tensioner is gone (see picture 2) 
the adjustment is on the alternator (see pic 3 for the slot on top of the alternator)
has anyone gone with the A2 AC bracket? It'd move the alternator way down.
Not trying to argue, this is good info for everyone


























_Modified by Lowjack at 8:38 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (Lowjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowjack* »_ Once the tensioner is gone (see picture 2) 
the adjustment is on the alternator /i]

Uh...no, there is a tensioner on both types man. Its the spring thing shown in this pic. Self tensioned. No adjustment needed. 










_Modified by deathhare at 9:19 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (deathhare)*

sweet. didn't see that in the other photos.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

What does the A3 non AC setup look like I found pictures in my Bently and it looks like it would work


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

I guess it looks like this I got all the and this is what it looks like it gives the clearance I need to do this


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Looks good. 
My bracket is on its way from England right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which alternator are you running 70A(Bosch AL0185X) or 90A(Bosch AL0187X)?


_Modified by Fox-N-It at 9:19 AM 1-26-2006_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

90A


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

what brand is that aux shaft pully? looks kinda cool.... the blue mixed in with all the other hard colors


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

Tectonics but they are same as everyone else


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

How are you tensioning the belt with the MK3 non-AC setup? I just picked up the bracket, a 90A that I'm rebuilding, and the dampening crank pulley. My bracket uses the standard idler tensioner.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

It uses a big spring about 3 inches long


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

I thought that was the ABF setup that did that? Do some MK3 non-AC setups use the spring? Mine doesn't, and I'd rather run one with the spring.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_I thought that was the ABF setup that did that? Do some MK3 non-AC setups use the spring? Mine doesn't, and I'd rather run one with the spring.

Got a pic?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Got a pic?

I will the next time I'm at the shop. It doens't have the bosses for the a/c compressor, but it also uses an idler tensioner. Think of the regular MK3 bracket, but without the a/c bosses.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

That is the setup wizard of od is selling it clears everything in a MK1


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Got a pic?

ABA non-AC bracket:


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

What is the part # ???


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

I'll get it in the morning. (Rick posting here)


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (gracefallen)*

on the ABA bracket on a 16v head, what are you guys doin for the coolant neck into the head?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (gracefallen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gracefallen* »_I'll get it in the morning. (Rick posting here)

037 903 143 C (made in Germany)
Came off the non-AC ABA on the trolley in the pic.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

aba 
aba serp bracket and alternator
home made manifold and gixxer itbs


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

I had to machine the head-mounting face of my manifold by 3 degrees to get clearance on my old ABF setup. Even then, there was only a few mm clearance - just enough to get a filter sock over.








My next setup is for a Mk1 Golf and has no P/S or AC. I just used a VR6 water pump pulley and a 40.9" 6-rib belt.
This time I'm using an inlet manifold made by German company DBilas, which is a bit shorter and should offer more clearance. 
I know the Jenvey DTH kit for the ABF is different to the early 16vs (it too is raked up by a few degrees) to work with the higher alternator position of the serp belt setup.
If you're really having issues, you can always go back to a V-belt setup, but I personally think that's a bad idea. The serp is far quieter, more reliable, better looking and operates more smoothly. Plus belt changes only take around 30 seconds


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh, and you don't need the ABF non-AC setup to fit a serp belt into a Mk1.
With a Mk1 ABF swap the tensioner pulley bolt rubs on the frame rail. If you're unable to think outside the square, you put a dent in the rail, if you can, there is a much nicer way to fix the problem


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (H8SV8S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H8SV8S* »_
With a Mk1 ABF swap the tensioner pulley bolt rubs on the frame rail. If you're unable to think outside the square, you put a dent in the rail, if you can, there is a much nicer way to fix the problem









The ABF does not have a tensioner pulley


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The ABF does not have a tensioner pulley










All the many I've owned have had as do all my friend's ABFs








You can even see it just next to the catch tank in the pic I posted. 
I've had both pre and post 96 (Digi 3.1 and 3.2) engines and all have a tensioner. I also had a non-AC version, which had a tensioner too. The single spring, wheel-less unit is very rare, even in Germany.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (H8SV8S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H8SV8S* »_All the many I've owned have had as do all my friend's ABFs









Thats ABF with AC,not ABF non-AC
ABA/ABF ac has the spring tensioner whereas ABF non-AC does not and this is what may cause the obstruction with the frame rail.
The units I sell which eurotrashrabbit has is the ABF non-ac alternator set up that tensions the belt by prying the alternator upward.Its cleaner and does not require any other cadgets.


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (H8SV8S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H8SV8S* »_
I also had a non-AC version, which had a tensioner too. .


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

I have one non-AC engine here with the spring-loaded setup but it's a 94 build from memory (will have to check today).
The rest I've had all run a tensioner without A/C and use the non-A/C waterpump pulley as standard (just the same as the VR6 one).
The power steering is then V-belt driven.
That said, most of my engine's have and are SEAT ones which have a few small differences. The one without the tensioner is from a Mk3 16v Golf. 
It may be because the alternator sits further forward with the spring-loaded setup meaning it's too close to the fan cowling in the smaller SEAT Ibiza engine bay. 
This why I ran the tensioner pulley setup in my Mk1 swap as it was the only one that would come close to clearing the twin fan cowling I'm running - even then I had to cut and shut!
Interesting anyway, though - I'll have to look into it a bit more










_Modified by H8SV8S at 8:28 PM 3-20-2006_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (H8SV8S)*

I've got these on the way for Fon-N-It and myself







I asked my brother (he got them for me from back home) to take photos of the cars/VINs of the vehicles that he got them from, so i can post which models/years/setups that had them for sure.










_Modified by the brit at 7:15 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_I've got these on the way for Fon-N-It and myself







I asked my brother (he got them for me from back home) to take photos of the cars/VINs of the vehicles that he got them from, so i can post which models/years/setups that had them for sure.









_Modified by the brit at 6:33 PM 3-22-2006_

nice score http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_
nice score http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! I've already got my V-belt alternator mounted behind my block using a dasher diesel bracket, so i'm not even sure if i'm going to switch over to the serpentine setup, but i've got to admit that it is mighty pretty and i love that there's no tensioning arm to deal with anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
I've already got my V-belt alternator mounted behind my block using a dasher diesel bracket 


I'd think that the extra heat on the alt can't be good for longevity, but I would be interested in seeing pictures if you can! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_

I'd think that the extra heat on the alt can't be good for longevity, but I would be interested in seeing pictures if you can! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









My engine's mounted a funny way, and i'm using a Audi V8 exhaust header so it's not a problem. I'll try and find a photo in a while.
edit: here you go (picture whore):


















_Modified by the brit at 8:27 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_I've got these on the way for Fon-N-It and myself







I asked my brother (he got them for me from back home) to take photos of the cars/VINs of the vehicles that he got them from, so i can post which models/years/setups that had them for sure.


Glad to see they will be on the way to America on friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_I've got these on the way for Fon-N-It and myself







I asked my brother (he got them for me from back home) to take photos of the cars/VINs of the vehicles that he got them from

So you mean to tell me $270US was too much for a brand new ABF alternator and bracket?
Jeez I could have saved you the hassle and told you where to get second hand garbage from.They cost 20 pounds average a set + shipping from the UK.They come on all European non-AC external water pump 4-cylinders.
Seat Ibiza
MK3 VW Golf
MK3 VW Jetta


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_So you mean to tell me $270US was too much for a brand new ABF alternator and bracket?
Jeez I could have saved you the hassle and told you where to get second hand garbage from.They cost 20 pounds average a set + shipping from the UK.They come on all European non-AC external water pump 4-cylinders.
Seat Ibiza
MK3 VW Golf
MK3 VW Jetta

Whats the difference between those he has and ABF? 
A bracket is a bracket whether 2nd hand or brand new. Having the old alt makes for a good core return to bosch.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_A bracket is a bracket whether 2nd hand or brand new. 

An hour with the media blaster and powder coater will have it all ship shape, and testing a cheap alternator isn't testing either.. 
Since when has stuff from an older car been "second hand garbage"? I assume that Wizard-of-OD only buys brand new cars to modify, and never get parts from a junkyard? Seems kinda boring... and an awful waste of money.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_A bracket is a bracket whether 2nd hand or brand new.. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (the brit)*

Its a different mindset... 
When I was younger and could trade off time for $$$ going the junkyard route was worth it... these days I can hardly afford the time and therefore I go new... 
There is something to be said of minimizing uncertainties/risk by purchasing new as well... you are paying $$$ up front with the goal of minimizing risk...
And besides with new stuff you just bolt it on... no cleaning or other things like that... once again - time for $$$ trade off...


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

half the fun is gon to the salvage yard


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (urogolf)*

Back in the day I could... not now unfortunately... I don't think I've been to an actual salvage yard in 10 years...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_A bracket is a bracket whether 2nd hand or brand new. Having the old alt makes for a good core return to bosch.

You wouldnt have even known about those alternators If I didnt post them up.
"good core for bosch" go ahead and be penny wise pound foolish.
Thats all I will say on the matter.
Enjoy


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_You wouldnt have even known about those alternators If I didnt post them up.


Put it back in your pants and zip up. 
Peter Tong is who got me thinking about this change anyway, with his "waste of $"(as you would say) SC kit that he makes.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wiz* »_"good core for bosch" go ahead and be penny wise pound foolish.

Having a wholesale account with Bosch means more $$ saved even after comming across the pond. You are not the be all end all of euro parts importing. 

And enjoy I will, because my car actually runs....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_"waste of $"(as you would say) SC kit that he makes.

As I would say?
Behave yourself ,kindly dont post bs lies regarding me.I have never or will never insult Peter Tong's work or kits and that my friend is a known fact across Vortex.
Its amazing how people behave when they score a "deal" so much so that they forget who they are talking to.

_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_And enjoy I will, because my car actually runs....









....and mine does not?Check my biography kiddo,I did not _just_ role into town.The sandbox "my car runs and your does not attitude" is so played.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

ok terrific!


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_As I would say?
Behave yourself ,kindly dont post bs lies regarding me.I have never or will never insult Peter Tong's work or kits and that my friend is a known fact across Vortex.

"(10:07 PM 3-20-2006) Fox-N-It: nah no 16v. I'mm looking at lysholm
(10:16 PM 3-20-2006) Wizard-of-OD: waste of money,go turbocharger...
"

_Quote »_
Its amazing how people behave when they score a "deal" so much so that they forget who they are talking to.

I'm talking to a guy who has yet to come through on deflection cups for me. I'd like my set of E30 mounts back as well. Or do I need to get them from bill.
Statements like that show your arrogance.

_Quote »_







....and mine does not?Check my biography kiddo,I did not _just_ role into town.The sandbox "my car runs and your does not attitude" is so played.

From what i've read on MG the Audi 80 isn't running yet. That the one you dump all you money into right?

What was the point stirring this up anyway. Its great you offer the setup for $270 new but you act like The Brit is stealing your business.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

This has no foreseeable productive future.


----------

